

Codecademy now has Python lessons - arjunblj
http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python

======
Legion
I still cannot read that name without my brain auto-correcting in the missing
"a".

I wish they would change the name to something more distinct from Code
Academy.

~~~
catshirt
i've seen the name dozens of times, i've done a dozen or so lessons on their
site to try it out, i've told people about it, and this is first i've realized
this.

~~~
eranation
Amazing, I just noticed for the first time, makes you wonder

------
DanielN
So from what I understand Codecademy's long term monetization plans seem to be
focused on being a middle man between new programmers and companies looking to
hire [1].

But I'm curious how this is actually achieved. The key in such a system would
be keeping users engaged in the site from the time they first start learning
to the point that they are ready and qualified to get their first job. This is
likely six months to a year of training (at the low end) and it can't just be
1)learn the basics of javascript 2)learn the basics of html css 3)learn the
basics of python.

New programmers with an eye for getting to their first programming job asap
are better off building a portfolio that shows that they can work in the full
stack and get stuff done. Or alternatively with in the confines of Codecademy
if you're not going to have a deep portfolio, showing a mastery of the full
stack with deep knowledge or maybe one platform (say deep understanding of
javascript and the fundamentals of CS).

I'm curious how Codecademy plans to bridge this divid or if they have other
plans in mind (which they probably aren't as willing to share with the masses)

[1] <http://www.quora.com/How-will-Codecademy-monetize>

~~~
OwlHuntr
Have you looked at the Code Year track? The last challenge before the start of
the Python course and following a flurry of jQuery challenges is a project
aimed at demonstrating programming prowess attained up until that point [1].
It seems like the perfect place to start to "build a portfolio" as you say.
It's also at a great point in the track since people should be very
comfortable with a stack like html/css, js, jQuery.

It's easy for us experienced folk to say "forget that rubbish, build a
portfolio" but that argument quickly falls apart in the context of teaching
people who have no idea what programming even is and who want to explore it
more. As much as I would love to have sat down at the age of 14, looked at a
computer, and started pumping out concurrent, distributed Ruby web servers, it
doesn't happen that way. You really do have to start from the basics, poking
and prodding, until you can actually build anything worthwhile.

[1] [http://www.codecademy.com/courses/web-beginner-
en-R7w8I/0?cu...](http://www.codecademy.com/courses/web-beginner-
en-R7w8I/0?curriculum_id=4f4bdd96848740000300026a#!/exercises/0)

~~~
DanielN
I haven't and that is great to know. I guess that was part of my question: How
does Codecademy attack the balance that hiring companies want to see when it
comes to technical knowledge and experience building real things.

------
slaundy
The original link points to a non-official course that is still in beta
testing.

Here is the link to the official Python track:
<http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python>

EDIT: all better now!

~~~
what_ever
Is the site broken currently? I can't see the actual exercise.

~~~
slaundy
Nope, it's up. What browser are you using?

~~~
what_ever
I tried with both Firefox Aurora 16.0a2 and Google Chrome 21. I'll check again
after going home. This is what I see btw: <http://i.imgur.com/8VBLS.png>

~~~
TobbenTM
Same problem here, with Opera 12 and IE9.

Edit: Got it to work, it was the firewall blocking something.

~~~
slaundy
Glad to hear it; thanks for circling back. what_ever, were you able to have
better luck later?

~~~
what_ever
Ah, we do have a firewall at work which is pretty aggressive. Didn't get time
to check it out yesterday at home. Will do so today. Thanks.

------
joshuahedlund
I've been increasing my intention to learn Python for awhile now, this may
just lower the barrier enough to be my tipping point.

~~~
samstave
I like that phrase: "increasing my intention" -- :)

Is that like "reducing the duration of my procrastination"

~~~
joshuahedlund
Yes :) How about "increasing the priority of this spare-time goal relative to
other spare-time goals"

------
iamphilsharp
I'm very excited by this, but also VERY skeptical. I was using Codecademy for
months to learn Javascript, HTML and CSS but recently stopped because the
course quality was getting very poor. It seems like they spent a lot of time
developing the first 1-2 months of lessons, and then started winging it from
there.

~~~
freehunter
I have to agree there. I got to a certain point and quit because I _had_ to go
to the help forums for each question. There are certain problems that only
accept one solution even though there are multiple paths. For example, the
isOdd and !isEven problem. I wrote down isEven and !isOdd, but it would only
accept the opposite of that. Same result, but only one gets you a passing
grade.

I thought I left the guessing what the teacher was looking for behind when I
finished college philosophy.

------
redwood
I just finished Udacity's CS101 (Python). I've been thinking of taking a few
more Udacity courses.

Anyone with experience with both -- Udacity and Codecademy -- recommend either
one over the other?

~~~
kyro
Can you elaborate on your experience with Udacity?

I've taken the Codecademy javascript course, and while I came out of it with
the absolute basic fundamentals, enough to where I could play around with the
language myself, I wish they'd gone over a bit more of the theory behind the
code. At times I felt as if I was simply going through the motions to get to
the next challenge. I thought Codecademy was just a bit too simple, which is
why I'm interested in the Udacity courses. Still a great starting point.

~~~
countessa
I went through Udacity CS212 and thought it was great. I have to say, I
already knew some python, so I'm not a total beginner, but it was presented in
nice bite sized pieces so you can do a little every day (which is my preferred
method of learning).

------
wiradikusuma
Opening Lesson 1, Variables and Data Types
([http://www.codecademy.com/courses/introduction-to-
python-6We...](http://www.codecademy.com/courses/introduction-to-
python-6WeG3/0?curriculum_id=4f89dab3d788890003000096)) gives me empty content
(decorated, but without content inside).

EDIT: I'm using Chrome in Win7.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Can someone explain how this works? Looks like the page loads socket.io - is
Python running in a sandbox on a server?

~~~
amasad
blog post coming.

------
mrjoelkemp
So excited about the Python courses! Enjoy!

------
sdoering
Only problem is, that I am experiencing an 500 Error, when trying to resume
"Taking a Vacation" Pt 2.

[http://www.codecademy.com/de/courses/python-
beginner-P5YtY/1...](http://www.codecademy.com/de/courses/python-
beginner-P5YtY/1?curriculum_id=4f89dab3d788890003000096)

No idea why.

~~~
binxbolling
I got a 500 error on lesson 1 of unit 1, i.e. I made it all of 0% of the way
through. :/

------
joshlegs
Most excellent, Ted!!

I heart Python. (I'm learning it as my first language). I've already passed
much of what they are going through (at least in these introductory lessons),
but I am super happy to have another resource to help me learn the language.
Thanks for the post!

------
michelleclsun
awesome! python is my first language and it lays a great foundation for
picking up other languages like javascript and go, both which I'm learning
now. Its exciting to see codecademy make python more accessible to beginners.

------
while1
Nice stuff, I've tried to get a few friends to try python and this is a great
way to get them started.

A bit sad it is only Python 2 though. Some of the stuff thought is not
compatible with Python 3.

------
cdvonstinkpot
It's buggy in Firefox, so I can't app tab it with the rest of my everyday
tabs. A little disappointing, but no biggie.

~~~
zds
can you email us about the bugs? would love to investigate - contact (at)
codecademy (dot) com.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Sent.

------
siegecraft
are there more lessons past the basic addition stuff? (oh, I see that there
are, but for whatever reason it didn't take me to them automatically)

------
MarlonPro
Is Ruby/Rails coming too?

